# Looking for work in Aus as South African citizen



## Duncan William (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello me and a friend are looking at going over the Aus for a year (dec 2013 to dec 2014) to make some money, we both have family around the Melbourne and Sydney areas. From South Africa and just out of high school (I have Alevels though)

How would I go about getting a work permit/Visa or temporary work visa?

We are looking at farm/labour work, or hospitality work like waitering/barman (have experience). Accommodation included would be ideal.

Any help much appreciated.


----------

